# Help!!Car stalls, small leak above the intake manifold



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

Its been 6 months now that my car stalls very low and dies on me somtimes. It will have trouble staying at idle. Idle will move to 1200-1500 mph up and down. My car is throwing code and i will have those codes up soon. But I hear these whislting or leak above the intake manifold but I don't know what it is. I check for unplug wires and try spraying carb choke cleaner around the intake manifold and nothing happen?

Okay Here are the codes P1400, PO325, P0304

Anybody has any ideas?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

exx07a0b said:


> Its been 6 months now that my car stalls very low and dies on me somtimes. It will have trouble staying at idle. Idle will move to 1200-1500 mph up and down. My car is throwing code and i will have those codes up soon. But I hear these whislting or leak above the intake manifold but I don't know what it is. I check for unplug wires and try spraying carb choke cleaner around the intake manifold and nothing happen?
> 
> Okay Here are the codes P1400, PO325, P0304
> 
> Anybody has any ideas?




P0304 - no. 4 cylinder misfire
po325 - Knock sensor 
P1400 - EGR Control Solenoid Problem

Your ait intake gasket is more than likly leaking, spray carb. clean around the intake manifold and see if it quiets down the idle. If it does replace the gasket. Then I would clear the codes and see if the EGR valve code clears out. If not replace that as well.


Frank


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

How do i spray at the botton of the intake manifold?? I already sprayed the top and still nothing happen.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

exx07a0b said:


> How do i spray at the botton of the intake manifold?? I already sprayed the top and still nothing happen.



More than liklly your intake manifold gasket is leaking, its a very common problem with the Altimas. I would remove the EGR valve and check it for buildup. Make sure you have a new gasket on hand. If its dirty then you can either clean it or replace it.


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

I spray carb choke cleaner around the intake manifold and it seems to run better. I think its the intake manifold gasket. I will probably change it if I am not lazy. Thanks for the help


----------

